# 820 Partner Visa - Online application Vs. Paper Application



## Harriet (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey All,

So I am in the process of collating all the evidence for our defacto visa application. I am thinking about doing the online application however I was just wondering if anyone out there had any comparisons or experience with online vs. paper.

I would like to have all my evidence in paper form (for my own sake of having it all filed and visible in front of me) however I am thinking the online application would be easier (not having to certify documents, quick uploading of documents and quick bridging visa grant).

I would greatly appreciate people opinions on this.

Thank you in advance.

Harriet


----------



## migrateaustralia (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello Harriet,

I highly recommend online lodgement over paper lodgement. Application will ultimately be processed faster and it is easier to provide colour scans of documents than having to certify everything. There is also the ability to check on processing electronically. I would strongly suggest keeping a copy of the electronically lodged form and any documents uploaded.

All the best.

Christel Dajcz
Registered Migration Agent (MARN) 1066568


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I've done both. Online is absolutely easier


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a fan of online as well! Haven't got any experience with paper lodgement but did think carefully about both options and I honestly couldn't find any true benefits to paper lodgement over online (doesn't mean they don't exist, just that I could find nothing that struck me as being particularly beneficial). 

I also think that DIBP themselves prefer online lodgement.


----------



## Harriet (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, I am thinking we will definitely do an online application....

It's just such a daunting process....my future over here rests in the hands of a case officer and how good my evidence is!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure how the appllication presents itself to the case officer on the DIBP system, but online must be better than a 100 plus page pile of paper landing on their desk which they then have to spread out and figure out what it means.

I imagine that they have a checklist they work to - so must improve their workflow (but apprently not processing times? allows for more coffee breaks maybe ) to be able to just go straight to that item each time


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. Mexiwi, we uploaded over 200 files to our online application....and quite a few of those were multiple pages in the one file! I can only imagine the feeling of resignation that a CO would have felt at seeing that bundle dumped on his/her desk, lol.

Another benefit to the online application is that at least you know files aren't going to get lost and if they do, we have the list of every file uploaded on our immi account anyway. It's great proof that of what we submitted in case any issues ever arise.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

migrateaustralia said:


> ... provide colour scans of documents than having to certify everything...
> All the best.
> 
> Christel Dajcz
> Registered Migration Agent (MARN) 1066568


I've had some of my documents copied in black and white then certified...does this mean they are wrong? Or do you mean using the online system I can just upload a copy of my documents in colour without getting them certified?

Sorry if I'm confusing things, I've also decided to go the online route (however I have everything on paper so I have a hard copy myself) and I'm almost ready to start filling in the forms.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Harriet said:


> Thank you, I am thinking we will definitely do an online application....
> 
> It's just such a daunting process....my future over here rests in the hands of a case officer and how good my evidence is!


I know exactly how you feel!! I get way more stressed over this than I need to but it's that huge "what if" that hangs over you until you know for certain.

Good luck and I hope all goes well for you!

Are you applying off shore or on shore? I'm doing it on shore.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Louella, certified black and white copies are still fine  

You can upload your documents without having them certified but they need to be colour scans of the original document. If you use black and white copies then they need to be certified, but either method can be used


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> Hi Louella, certified black and white copies are still fine
> 
> You can upload your documents without having them certified but they need to be colour scans of the original document. If you use black and white copies then they need to be certified, but either method can be used


Aw cool, thanks. I had a mini panic I'd done it wrong lol


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello members,
Correct me if im wrong... So I guess after reading this and have a discussion with my partner we changed our mind as well with how we should submit our application. Clearly I can see the benefit now with online 
•	Unlimited upload even after lodging if you left out certain evidence / document
•	Tracking process electronically 
•	Process faster (which not really a concern for us as long everything is presented and CO understand clearly with our case, since our future rest on their hands now.)
•	Uploading documents without having them certified (also a bonus) however in my opinion everything that is important, I would still have it certified since im not taking any risk or doing double trips back and forth 



But there is question I would like to ask in regarding with the online lodging. would it be similar to paper? 
For example,

History of Relationship
---------------------------------
Button << click button here to start uploading documents to that category
Evidences of your relationship
---------------------------------
Button << click button here to start uploading documents etc?

etc ...

OR

would the online application be like, copy and paste all the information you type from Words, into the box provided? 

Reason being i asked was since everything we typed will be on Microsoft Words and pictures will be scan and uploaded and we created photo templates so it will be few pictures on a page rather 1 picture per page. We have many Word documents all in category given and follow by the partner visa migration booklet and also guides list gather from this forum which we appreciate the help also.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is a box where you type the information and has 2000 word limit. We just did ours as a statement and will attached it and then write ... see attached statement.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh thanks Mish!

so lets said if we decided to type it all in word document, i just write in the box, please refer to the attached document?

like there is an actually a button under each "filled box" to upload your content to ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't submitted yet ... but I believe you upload the docs after you have paid.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

oh alright, well i guess it wont be that hard then since its online and its a step by step process. however if there are additional information you would like to provide i guess you can just say it and refer them where to look for  hope thats the case coz originally we were gonna do the paper way since its easier for us but then didnt know online benefit and actually must easier for us then taking days off and traveling up to Brisbane office to submit etc.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There are five boxes you type parts of what used to be your statement about what your relationship into. That's what Mish is talking about. Once you submit and pay for the application, you get taken to a "next steps" page that gives you a checklist of evidence to upload. Next to the name of each piece of evidence you need is an "upload" button you click to upload the document. Very straightforward.

Just keep in mind that you'll need to click the "Attach Document" button in the right corner to attach additional evidence in other categories that aren't immediately listed. You can read more about that on my post here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...20-801-online-applications-30.html#post431097


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

crolladx - I would be careful cutting and pasting from word. The online system hates apostrophes and other non alphabetic characters, and will not let you progress past question 17(?) where the 2000 word boxes are if it detects those marks. The really annoying part was, even when I figured this out, it wouldn't let me correct them in the box sometimes and I could only delete. My guy had the same problem and he said his sections look incredibly ungrammatical now... -_-



CollegeGirl said:


> There are five boxes you type parts of what used to be your statement about what your relationship into. That's what Mish is talking about. Once you submit and pay for the application, you get taken to a "next steps" page that gives you a checklist of evidence to upload. Next to the name of each piece of evidence you need is an "upload" button you click to upload the document. Very straightforward.
> 
> Just keep in mind that you'll need to click the "Attach Document" button in the right corner to attach additional evidence in other categories that aren't immediately listed. You can read more about that on my post here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...20-801-online-applications-30.html#post431097


Scary. I went back and checked my upload section (just to be sure) and those categories were immediately available and visible in the 309, but to tuck them away for 820s...? That's just wrong. :/


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't just select those categories yourself in the drop-down? Because the system should be identical for 820 and 309 applications.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

H.Protagonist said:


> crolladx - I would be careful cutting and pasting from word. The online system hates apostrophes and other non alphabetic characters, and will not let you progress past question 17(?) where the 2000 word boxes are if it detects those marks. The really annoying part was, even when I figured this out, it wouldn't let me correct them in the box sometimes and I could only delete. My guy had the same problem and he said his sections look incredibly ungrammatical now... -_-


Oh! And for what it's worth - I had the same problem. I copied what I'd written, pasted it into Notepad (so I'd only be left with plain text, no formatting, but still apostrophes, etc.) and then copied and pasted that into the boxes. I then hit "save." It still gave me an error message when I tried to save or continue (still saying it had illegal characters), but when I closed the window and then logged in again, I found it HAD actually saved. I then hit "Continue," and it let me.

Hope that helps someone dealing with the formatting stuff. It's a pain.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

CollegeGirl! Thank you for providing the information and link~ real appreciated really~ its just that i know it would be easier online however i know there will also be down side such as formatting or things don't go where it suppose to be and you spend like hours trying to sort it out haha therefore that's why in the beginning we just when ahead with paper lodge pathway.

H.Protagonist - cheers for the heads up as well, yeah i would though so this would occur that's why, liked i said above, rather than going through the stress sitting in front of the screen pulling our hairs out why things are not uploading or why cant i put that here etc. we decided with the paper way however but seeing so many members going through the "online pathway" cant be that hard i suppose, and looking at the link CollegeGirl provided, it does open more for us how online works now and making more sense.

however we are still confused with few things.

*Question 1 being: *
when there ask for all those list such as 
-address 
-evidence of birth 
- etc

would the online system separate the sponsor and applicant? 
so we upload individually? if you get what im trying to say? so would they be like section to upload all my document as a sponsor and my partner upload hers when they asked for that in the next step with identical questions as well?

or do we upload both of us into each question their ask together? and the system will automatically arrange that for us, 
For example.
Address - i upload my evidence, my partner upload her evidence.
Passport - i upload my passport, my partner upload her passport.?

*Question 2*


> There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:
> • financial	aspects
> • the	nature of	the household
> • social context of the relationship
> • the nature of your commitment to each other


that section require evidence in four categories, would there be a separation uploading process (for example: Sponsor aka. Myself. uploading my statement covering those 4 topic, then my partner upload her statement covering those 4 topics?) or can we write up a Joint statement covering those 4 topic Uploading?

I apologies for all these question, just quite confusing with the process how the online expect user to uploading their documents  but really really appreciate your help!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can upload it however you want to. Both the sponsor and applicant will have a separate place to upload evidence; however, we just uploaded the majority of ours in the applicant part. As long as everything you need is uploaded *somewhere,* that's all that matters.


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Are you sure you didn't just select those categories yourself in the drop-down? Because the system should be identical for 820 and 309 applications.


Yeah, they were all just there already in one big list, and I just clicked on the "Attach Document" to the right of the category as I was going through. I didn't have to use a drop down menu at all.










^Those have all risen to the top because I've been uploading stuff for them, but it was all visible from the get-go. Maybe it's a browser thing? I'm using Chrome (which tends to hiccup quite a bit when using Immi, to be honest).



crolladx said:


> H.Protagonist - cheers for the heads up as well, yeah i would though so this would occur that's why, liked i said above, rather than going through the stress sitting in front of the screen pulling our hairs out why things are not uploading or why cant i put that here etc. we decided with the paper way however but seeing so many members going through the "online pathway" cant be that hard i suppose, and looking at the link CollegeGirl provided, it does open more for us how online works now and making more sense.


The online really isn't bad at all, even though you feel like screaming during certain parts... It certainly doesn't let you miss anything which is reassuring. Plus you'll can track everything and get quick receipts. Paper honestly sounds scarier to me. Things getting lost, having to certify everything, etc. Good luck whichever you choose!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I use Chrome, too, and that whole list was there for me as well... it was just missing "social aspecs" [sic] and "financial aspects." Weird. Well, I'm glad it's at least showing up for some people! Maybe it's only 820s that are missing it, as you said, or maybe only when you come from a PMV or something. Who knows.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

> You can upload it however you want to. Both the sponsor and applicant will have a separate place to upload evidence; however, we just uploaded the majority of ours in the applicant part. As long as everything you need is uploaded *somewhere,* that's all that matters.


Thank you so much this really clearing up everything we wanted to know for online now, looks like its pretty much a straightforward process, upload what their ask for and off you go  and its good to know we can upload whichever way as long everything is uploaded, so pretty much just to confirm again~ if we decided to upload like you said, most thing on "Applicant section" would that mean when its on sponsor page we just skipped the one we uploaded to the applicant section so it would not be double uploading documents?



> The online really isn't bad at all, even though you feel like screaming during certain parts... It certainly doesn't let you miss anything which is reassuring. Plus you'll can track everything and get quick receipts. Paper honestly sounds scarier to me. Things getting lost, having to certify everything, etc. Good luck whichever you choose!


Thank you once again H.Protagonist!
But wow it does look pretty easier to navigate around, looking from the screenshot you posted!!! kinda excited cant wait to files our one 

however there is more question which struck me...
*question 1* 
- "Attach document" can we upload as much as we want to each of type? also can they be in Microsoft Words?

*question 2* 
- Form 888 (Statutory declaration), in regarding with these document, would it be okay for example. My partners Aunt who know us both, herself and her daughter will their be able to write up a Joint Statutory declaration for us? or should their write separately individual form 888?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I use Chrome, too, and that whole list was there for me as well... it was just missing "social aspecs" [sic] and "financial aspects." Weird. Well, I'm glad it's at least showing up for some people! Maybe it's only 820s that are missing it, as you said, or maybe only when you come from a PMV or something. Who knows.


It might be a PMV thing because for our 820 application, we had the exact same checklist as posted above.

I found the whole process very easy. I actually look back and realise that despite the stress, parts of me really enjoyed it. I loved seeing the application grow as all the items on the checklist got marked off


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Forms 888 are only count if (because they are only legally binding if) they are written by one person. No joint 888s. 

And yes, correct, you would NOT double-upload evidence. 

You can attach as many documents as you want of any type you want. I'm actually not sure about Word docs - I think I read here they all need to be PDF or jpeg files, which all of ours were. Most of your evidence is going to be documents scanned in color - the way scanners work, docs are usually jpeg or PDF files anyway, depending on your scanner.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> It might be a PMV thing because for our 820 application, we had the exact same checklist as posted above.
> 
> I found the whole process very easy. I actually look back and realise that despite the stress, parts of me really enjoyed it. I loved seeing the application grow as all the items on the checklist got marked off


That's really interesting. I should have taken a screenshot so you guys could see. Too late now. Do you think it's possible they feel like they don't need that info from PMV applicants...? Nah, that wouldn't make any sense. I could MAYBE see that with just social aspects, since the relationship is already established as legitimate... but not with financial.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Forms 888 are only count if (because they are only legally binding if) they are written by one person. No joint 888s.
> 
> And yes, correct, you would NOT double-upload evidence.
> 
> You can attach as many documents as you want of any type you want. I'm actually not sure about Word docs - I think I read here they all need to be PDF or jpeg files, which all of ours were. Most of your evidence is going to be documents scanned in color - the way scanners work, docs are usually jpeg or PDF files anyway, depending on your scanner.


Nice, thank you CollegeGirl!
I understand, most scanned document will be Jpeg / PDF format.
Do you think this would be okay? Because the only "joint" one we done are for these category...

what we did so far is we written a Joint statement together stating each category such as 
*Statement of Relationship _<<(this will be the only document we both written individually) and scanned _
*Financial Aspect
*The Nature of House Hold
*The Social Context of our relationship

and with each above category, we had documents and other evidences stating what we written are true and we also draw up some weekly table example showing how our schedule works on daily basis etc.

so with form 888_(for online lodging)_, we should not upload them to any other type only the one that state 
*Form 888 statutory declaration by supporting witness in relation to a partner*  Correct?
also with Statement from my partner's Mum hand written and translated by NAATI should it be uploaded to this section or should it be uploaded to Evidence of our relationship?


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Guys, sorry if I've missed this piece of info...regarding future applicants for 820, in case the two aspects are missing (financial and social, was it?) in which section do you upload the evidence for these two categories? I'm just trying to clear up my head and visualise the whole process in my head before we start doing it


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

crolladx said:


> Nice, thank you CollegeGirl!
> I understand, most scanned document will be Jpeg / PDF format.
> Do you think this would be okay? Because the only "joint" one we done are for these category...
> 
> ...


I believe that is what a lot of people do. They do the history of the relationship as individual statements and then financial aspect and household etc as a joint statement.


----------



## rooy04 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi does anyone know if you can use an iPad to do the online application?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> That's really interesting. I should have taken a screenshot so you guys could see. Too late now. Do you think it's possible they feel like they don't need that info from PMV applicants...? Nah, that wouldn't make any sense. I could MAYBE see that with just social aspects, since the relationship is already established as legitimate... but not with financial.


I have no idea! That's really strange. Maybe they think since you would be including less evidence, that it could all go under the "evidence of relationship" link?

I have no idea, lol. Power unto themselves, I swear!!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

rooy04 said:


> Hi does anyone know if you can use an iPad to do the online application?


Yes, I believe that you can. My husband did his application using the laptop, but we uploaded a lot of the evidence using the iPad with a scanner app. I did my application for sponsorship using my iPad.

Technically, I think it's possible to so the whole thing via iPad, but you will need certain apps to do it.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Bay56 said:


> Guys, sorry if I've missed this piece of info...regarding future applicants for 820, in case the two aspects are missing (financial and social, was it?) in which section do you upload the evidence for these two categories? I'm just trying to clear up my head and visualise the whole process in my head before we start doing it


There is a small box in the top right hand corner with an "attach evidence" link. If you click this you will get a series of drop down boxes and you click why type of evidence it is, so eg, one drop down menu you would find "financial aspects" the next drop down box you could put "joint account statement". It's all very simple and easy.

Or, I imagine that you could also just upload that stuff to "evidence of relationship" in the actual checklist since that also has a drop down box which lists things like "joint bank statement". It's all going to the same place in the end, as long as it's attached somewhere, I'm sure it's ok. They look at the applications as a whole.

Good luck


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> There is a small box in the top right hand corner with an "attach evidence" link. If you click this you will get a series of drop down boxes and you click why type of evidence it is, so eg, one drop down menu you would find "financial aspects" the next drop down box you could put "joint account statement". It's all very simple and easy.
> 
> Or, I imagine that you could also just upload that stuff to "evidence of relationship" in the actual checklist since that also has a drop down box which lists things like "joint bank statement". It's all going to the same place in the end, as long as it's attached somewhere, I'm sure it's ok. They look at the applications as a whole.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you.

I have checked the immi checklist (there was a file on their website) which mentioned that the sponsor needs to supply evidence of employment for the past 2 years, however another checklist on that same web site did not mention it. In your experience, is it better to include this document?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Bay56 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have checked the immi checklist (there was a file on their website) which mentioned that the sponsor needs to supply evidence of employment for the past 2 years, however another checklist on that same web site did not mention it. In your experience, is it better to include this document?


Personally, I did include evidence of my financial situation - payg summaries plus centrelink statement since I get family tax benefit for my children and the centrelink statement also included my declared income.

In my opinion, it's not going to hurt to include it, but I don't think it's essential now that they have removed the minimum income requirement and the assurance of support. I think it's more important for the applicant to prove employability


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> Personally, I did include evidence of my financial situation - payg summaries plus centrelink statement since I get family tax benefit for my children and the centrelink statement also included my declared income.
> 
> In my opinion, it's not going to hurt to include it, but I don't think it's essential now that they have removed the minimum income requirement and the assurance of support. I think it's more important for the applicant to prove employability


That's what I thought too. They're judging the couple's relationship, not their financial state...

Have there ever been any instances that the income has decided or influenced an 820 visa application? Me and my girlfriend live together and rent, she works full time and I work part time. We don't earn much, we're low earners but do have enough to get by and meet our needs and expenses, plus save some money on the side. Could they say that the income might decide the final outcome? My guess is no, but my mind is so confused at this pre visa stage that I feel the need to ask all these questions!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely not. As long as you can show you can support yourselves (it wouldn't hurt to include proof of your income... personally, I probably would in addition to showing proof of the applicant's as well to show her employability) it won't be a problem.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Absolutely not. As long as you can show you can support yourselves (it wouldn't hurt to include proof of your income... personally, I probably would in addition to showing proof of the applicant's as well to show her employability) it won't be a problem.


Brilliant, thank you 

By the way, I have another question whose answer I haven't been able to find. Considering the application is quite extensive and contains a lot of private information, I was wondering if it was possible to use some sort of further declaration/explanation to show what's what? I mean, imagine the look on a CO's face when they go through hundreds of pages of forms and evidence without being able to link it all. I just wanted to clear it up for the CO, for example the evidence highlighted in green means that, or that page shows that...considering it's an online application, what's my best method? Should I use a blank page and scan it?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a place to put comments about each document you upload, so you'll be able to explain there if you want. 

Or, what I did was take a blank page, explain how we use our joint bank accounts, what all the highlighted transactions would mean, etc. and then scan that together with all the bank statements.


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

*Cairo embassy- asking for paper based applications?*



Mish said:


> There is a box where you type the information and has 2000 word limit. We just did ours as a statement and will attached it and then write ... see attached statement.


Hi Mish, have been stalking the forum for a while and wanted to confirm you successfully got your visa which was submitted online?

My fiance is in cairo which is where we will lodge our PMV. Immigration in Australia recommended we do the application online but the embassy in cairo told us to do a paper based application. This makes me really nervous because I can imagine them losing half the documents and we would never know...

Any advice as to which you did is much appreciated


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bunsen87 said:


> Hi Mish, have been stalking the forum for a while and wanted to confirm you successfully got your visa which was submitted online?
> 
> My fiance is in cairo which is where we will lodge our PMV. Immigration in Australia recommended we do the application online but the embassy in cairo told us to do a paper based application. This makes me really nervous because I can imagine them losing half the documents and we would never know...
> 
> Any advice as to which you did is much appreciated


We submitted the pmv via paper and the 820 online (we are married now).

If Cairo recommends paper I would do paper. There is an applicant from Morocco (they lodge in Cairo too) that applied online and the co emailed them and asked for docs to be emailed to them that they had attached to the online application, so you saying that they prefer paper makes sense now.

Just remember Cairo is a high risk embassy so you need lots of proof. Have you visited him in Egypt?

We submitted alot of evidence and kept of giving more after each visit. The one thing you will see is that they will give you alot of standard responses they don't disclose anything about what the decision will be.

Your fiance will be asked to attend an interview at the embassy around the 4 month mark. They interview all Cairo applicants so don't be worried.

If you have any questions just ask.

Oh also they send back everything after the decision has been made.


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> We submitted the pmv via paper and the 820 online (we are married now).
> 
> If Cairo recommends paper I would do paper. There is an applicant from Morocco (they lodge in Cairo too) that applied online and the co emailed them and asked for docs to be emailed to them that they had attached to the online application, so you saying that they prefer paper makes sense now.
> 
> ...


Ahhh that does make sense  good to know thanks 

Yeah I have visited him 4 times (will be 6 times once we lodge the visa in Cairo early next year, and planning a trip out of Egypt too). Will have been together 2.5 years at that point also.

I have so much evidence I just don't know how much is too much... It's pretty hard to gauge but too much is better than not enough.

its so good to see some approvals coming through now  thanks so much for clarifying, so exciting


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bunsen87 said:


> Ahhh that does make sense  good to know thanks
> 
> Yeah I have visited him 4 times (will be 6 times once we lodge the visa in Cairo early next year, and planning a trip out of Egypt too). Will have been together 2.5 years at that point also.
> 
> ...


Wow you should have plenty of evidence with all of those trips. Better to lodge too much than not enough.

Do you stay at his place or a flat when you visit? If a flat make sure you have flat contracts.

Also with pictures make sure there are lots with both of you with his friends and family as they look to see how his friends and family see you as a couple.

If you are different religions then write about that in your statement.

If you need anything feel free to email me: [email protected] (this is not my normal email address, if you email me I will then give you my normal one as I don't want that one on the forum).

If you are travelling out of Egypt Turkey is lovely to go and close to Egypt so you can go to Egypt too if you want to and it is easy for Egyptians to get a visa there .

If you haven't been to sharm you should go there next visit .... love it so much especially ras mohammed island.


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mish, I might shoot you an email now  I don't want to spam up this forum


----------



## Sarah8 (Nov 19, 2014)

does this mean we i don't need certified copies of my husband's passport and our marriage certificate. a coloured version will suffice if scanned and loaded into the online application?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is correct Sarah


----------



## LifeOnMars2014 (Dec 8, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> Lol. Mexiwi, we uploaded over 200 files to our online application....and quite a few of those were multiple pages in the one file! I can only imagine the feeling of resignation that a CO would have felt at seeing that bundle dumped on his/her desk, lol.
> .


We're going through this now and until I saw your comment I thought we had plenty of evidence. But now you've got me worried and I'm starting to panic. Over 200 files? Seriously? Is that typical? We'd barely have 30 files in total for the final stage of processing! Of course we've already submitted mountains of paperwork at the start of the whole process and I'm only talking about new 'evidence' since the temporary partner visa was granted, but still. Is more necessarily better? We've got what is pretty good evidence in my opinion but I guess it's whether the case officer thinks so that's important. We don't own property and we have no debts which I realise is unusual in this day and age but that's just us. We're buddhists and not really into materialism, we prefer experiences. We've done plenty of joint travel together but it seems as if much of the 'evidence' requested involves acquisition of material things and/or joint indebtedness which doesn't really apply to us.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

LifeOnMars2014 the evidence was for an 820 application not an 801 after 820 grant. Also if I remember correctly starhunter had alot of 1 page documents hense the 200 documents. This was also before DIBP put a limit on the number of documents you can upload.

Also just remember that it isn't the number of files you upload it is the quality of evidence. You could upload 60 files and 30 of them could be weak evidence. Therefore 20 or 30 files of strong evidence is better.


----------



## nitinimmi (Dec 8, 2014)

*Hi Harriet Paper Application Takes Too Much Time*

Normally Paper Application takes too much time due to bundle while online application gets Quick response from offices....


----------



## LifeOnMars2014 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> LifeOnMars2014 the evidence was for an 820 application not an 801 after 820 grant. Also if I remember correctly starhunter had alot of 1 page documents hense the 200 documents. This was also before DIBP put a limit on the number of documents you can upload.
> 
> Also just remember that it isn't the number of files you upload it is the quality of evidence. You could upload 60 files and 30 of them could be weak evidence. Therefore 20 or 30 files of strong evidence is better.


Thanks Mish, that puts my mind at rest a lot.I guess the fact they put a limit on the amount of documents you can upload suggests the department wants quality, relevant documents over quantity. That said, it's really hard to know how much is enough.

Yes you are correct, we are at the 801 stage now. (So confusing with all these different numbers!) 2 years ago when we originally lodged the 820 there was no online submission option. After reading this thread I definitely think online seems to have many advantages. No chance of precious originals (such as the police clearances) getting lost in the post or misplaced on arrival. Instant proof of receipt and the ability to instantly add new documents and track the progress of the application. It really does seem like a no-brainer for submitting the 820.

The only downside for us is that when the 820 is ready to morph into an 801 you can't submit the documents until the 2 year anniversary of lodging the 820 has passed, whereas you can lodge a paper application up to 2 months prior to your 2 year anniversary of lodging the 820. (You can upload the documents prior to the 2 years but can't actually submit them til after.) But I guess even if the evidence was sent 2 months prior to the anniversary it probably wouldn't be looked at until after the 2 years eligibility date for the 801 came around, so online is still probably the best way to go?

The only difficulty I am having is scanning our mountains of double-sided paper bank statements. It's too much to do with a phone and a scanner app. I have access to a high speed document scanner with a document feeder for double-sided documents at work, but the scanner is black and white only. Does anyone know whether bank statements have to be certified on each page if in black and white or are black and white uncertified copies ok for scanned bank statements?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What bank are you with? I am with NAB, CBA and citibank and all of them do online statements which is a duplicate of what you do/would get in the mail. It will save me alot of work when it comes time for our 801.

It doesn't matter if the 801 is lodged before eligibility date they won't look at it before then anyway. 

The processing time at the moment is 3 to 4 months from eligibility date.


----------



## LifeOnMars2014 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> What bank are you with? I am with NAB, CBA and citibank and all of them do online statements which is a duplicate of what you do/would get in the mail. It will save me alot of work when it comes time for our 801.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the 801 is lodged before eligibility date they won't look at it before then anyway.
> 
> The processing time at the moment is 3 to 4 months from eligibility date.


Thanks Mish,

Definitely going to submit electronically.


----------



## Sarah8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,am doing my application online and it's definately much 
Easier. I have questions though, on the Australian immigration site it says if sponsor paid for the visa fee original must be supplied and the application must be by post or in person? Surely the receipt can be attached to the online application. 

When they say original also it's the just the PDF reciept they email right or 
Do you have to show bank screenshot of the money gone out of your account.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Sarah8 said:


> Hi everyone,am doing my application online and it's definately much
> Easier. I have questions though, on the Australian immigration site it says if sponsor paid for the visa fee original must be supplied and the application must be by post or in person? Surely the receipt can be attached to the online application.
> 
> When they say original also it's the just the PDF reciept they email right or
> Do you have to show bank screenshot of the money gone out of your account.


I think that info is outdated. We applied online and didn't need to send any receipt in post.


----------



## Sarah8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome! 
Phew.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mish said:


> What bank are you with? I am with NAB, CBA and citibank and all of them do online statements which is a duplicate of what you do/would get in the mail. It will save me alot of work when it comes time for our 801.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the 801 is lodged before eligibility date they won't look at it before then anyway.
> 
> The processing time at the moment is 3 to 4 months from eligibility date.


Hi so I am new to this forum and I notice that in your bottom corner the stats on your visa application. 
820 Applied from PMV: 14 May 2014
820 Visa Granted: 3 June 2014 
How did you get approved so quickly?????


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

CollegeGirl said:


> There are five boxes you type parts of what used to be your statement about what your relationship into. That's what Mish is talking about. Once you submit and pay for the application, you get taken to a "next steps" page that gives you a checklist of evidence to upload. Next to the name of each piece of evidence you need is an "upload" button you click to upload the document. Very straightforward.
> 
> Just keep in mind that you'll need to click the "Attach Document" button in the right corner to attach additional evidence in other categories that aren't immediately listed. You can read more about that on my post here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...20-801-online-applications-30.html#post431097


Can one complete the application online and save it, and when funds are ready send it online......


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chickensgirl76 said:


> Hi so I am new to this forum and I notice that in your bottom corner the stats on your visa application.
> 820 Applied from PMV: 14 May 2014
> 820 Visa Granted: 3 June 2014
> How did you get approved so quickly?????


Because it was from a prospective marriage visa (PMV) they are usually processed very fast as it has already been determined that they are genuine DIBP are just checking to make sure the couple got married within 9 months and after first entry into Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chickensgirl76 said:


> Can one complete the application online and save it, and when funds are ready send it online......


Yes you can save the form at any time and submit it when ready.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello lovely people!

I will apply for our visa 820, in March, but I am in 2 minds  

One friend said paper application is the best, as you cannot put many wrong paper. However, once you upload and save a wrong document in wrong section you cannot changed it. 
Some friends did online, said it was ok. Some friends applied paper and they got their TR between 8 months to 10 months ( because most of the people says online is faster). 

So my question is, how you matching "Evidence type" to "Document type" ? 
For example, Type: Evidence type: Address, Residential, - Bill (Document type) I am sure not all of them easy like this one! 

And how you can upload multiple PDF documents? As I have a couple of PDF folder show our relationship from the start. I really want to upload all of them, in total make it 15 good photos with his family, my family, joint travel, and our friends weddings. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Online is better. I am a huge fan of online. You can upload additional evidence as you go along where paper it is more of a hassle and you need to send it in.

If it is uploaded to the wrong place it doesn't matter as some things can fit under different categories.

There is a limit of 5MB per attachment.

You can upload as many things as you want to the one document type/category.


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

And one more question if you don't mind. How did you scans form 888? All the pages or just written pages with signatures?  

I think I will do online. But recently I am hearing quick visa grands from paper application . Well I want to do this right, so I can wait  

Thanks again! 
Your help is amazing!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I scanned all the pages. The JP is suppose to sign (initial) all pages and they are suppose to cross out white space.

I wouldn't apply by paper just because some people have had fast grants as you can't always guarantee that.


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

I did a paper application and I've been waiting for 13 months, I don't believe a paper application is any quicker.


----------



## crow (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi All, 
Currently drafting our history statements / 47SP/40SP forms and scanning evidence for online 820 visa onshore just seeing if you can help with the below please !

1. Can we start the online application and save at anytime and keep coming back to it before we submit e.g.. if we get to a question that we happen to get stuck on save exit come back to it the next day ?

2. Ive been made aware that any colour scanned documents DO NOT have to be certified including our Passports / Ids.... 
So my understanding is only the 888 Stat decs and any evidence e.g. black and white love notes/cards need to be

3. Ive also been told for the 'History Of Relationship Statement' there is only room for 2000 characters mine is up to 8000 ! 
So would you suggest to upload this as evidence/ document in total such as a pdf or word document and if so does this to be certified or only if handwritten ? OR
to start writing and fit as much as i can and than write along lines of "please see attached document for rest"

4. For the "Evidence Of Relationship" financial , social etc etc 
do we each again wrote another statement elaborating in detail about this ? and if so do we write this separate again or can it be joint ?

5. For " Evidence" if we have joint flight itnenarys / joint mail / joint bank statements etc 
do we upload this twice .. once in the applicant section and also again in sponsor ?

thanks for your help feeling very stressed and ready to throw the laptop put the window !


----------



## J.K (Feb 8, 2016)

crow said:


> Hi All,
> Currently drafting our history statements / 47SP/40SP forms and scanning evidence for online 820 visa onshore just seeing if you can help with the below please !
> 
> 1. Can we start the online application and save at anytime and keep coming back to it before we submit e.g.. if we get to a question that we happen to get stuck on save exit come back to it the next day ?
> ...


Hi crow

1. yes you can save your progress and come back next time.

2. when I uploaded mine any original documents I did not get certified. Form 888 would be completed if it signed in front of an authourised person and Black&white love notes should be fine.
3. It is better if you get it certified with your and your partner's signature
4. I think separate is better as it will show you have different views but with mutual understanding.
5. Once is enough preferably in applicant's section.

Regards
J.K


----------



## huard (Oct 17, 2016)

*Edit the online application*

I have a question on editing the relationship details boxes.

I consider these five questions form the main body of the application so I take this very carefully. I wonder if I will still be allowed to edit and change the box texts after pay the application fee?

We don't want to lose the opportunity to edit and wish to understand when it stay as a draft and when we cannot change anything? Wonder if someone has been through this process can help?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Once it has been submitted you can't edit the application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

huard said:


> I have a question on editing the relationship details boxes.
> 
> I consider these five questions form the main body of the application so I take this very carefully. I wonder if I will still be allowed to edit and change the box texts after pay the application fee?
> 
> We don't want to lose the opportunity to edit and wish to understand when it stay as a draft and when we cannot change anything? Wonder if someone has been through this process can help?


You can enter in these boxes and save the application, and you will be able to edit the information. Once you submit/pay, you cannot access it for editing.


----------



## Barron91 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi, just looking for some advice. I am ready to submit my partner visa application online. I have all evidence ready, certified documents etc ... 

However, my partner and sponsor has started to complete her Sponsor for Partner Visa (40SP) online but when she gets an error message stating that the "related application cannot be verified. 

I have not paid and submitted the visa. Is this the reason for the error message?

Any advice is great,
Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Barron91 said:


> I have not paid and submitted the visa. Is this the reason for the error message?


Yes. The sponsor cannot complete their section until the applicant has submitted the application and paid the fees.


----------



## Barron91 (Nov 6, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes. The sponsor cannot complete their section until the applicant has submitted the application and paid the fees.


Thanks for the quick reply. I thought that might be the case. Just going to wait u til after the maintenance work on Friday as says "some online application forms may change". So just going to wait to avoid any changes and confusion with the application.


----------



## monoles (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello,

All of my evidence for my partner visa application will be uploaded as PDF files. I was just wondering, is it okay to add comments and highlight text within the PDF file? Adobe Acrobat lets you highlight text and comment on it, I was going to use this feature for files like Bank Statements. Or should I print the statements and physically write my comments on them, then scan them back in?

Thank you!


----------

